# pax promised to give tips but didn't



## mochajave (Jan 31, 2018)

This morning a passenger asked me to stop by a bank/atm on the way, saying he would give me a $5 tip for that. And then he said he is running late and asked me to drive fast if possible, again saying would give me a $5 tip for that. Sure enough, no tip put in the app at the end.
I would have done all those even if he didn't say he will give me a $5 tip, as long as he asked nicely. Just appalled by the fact that people would lie like this, he was even a teacher in an elementary school. I found it irritating.


----------



## Hrcabbie2 (Jan 29, 2018)

mochajave said:


> This morning a passenger asked me to stop by a bank/atm on the way, saying he would give me $5 tips for that. And then he said he is running late and ask me to drive fast if possible, again saying would give me $5 tips for that. Sure enough, no tips put in the app at the end.
> I would have done all those even if he didn't say he will give me $5 tips, as long as he ask nicely. Just appalled by the fact that people would lie like this, he was even a teacher in a elementary school... I found it irritating.


Welcome to the world of cab driving, excuse me Uber driving


----------



## Notjust A. Nutherant (Jun 10, 2017)

mochajave said:


> This morning a passenger asked me to stop by a bank/atm on the way, saying he would give me $5 tips for that. And then he said he is running late and ask me to drive fast if possible, again saying would give me $5 tips for that. Sure enough, no tips put in the app at the end.
> I would have done all those even if he didn't say he will give me $5 tips, as long as he ask nicely. Just appalled by the fact that people would lie like this, he was even a teacher in a elementary school... I found it irritating.


sure hope you didn't break the law for this turd......but yeah, sometimes tips do show up in the app much later.....hopefully he'll come through with the tip........97.3% of the "I'll tip you in the app'ers" never come through


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

If you don't see the cash...

Don't expect to see it later...8>)

Rakos


----------



## UbingInLA (Jun 24, 2015)

You wanted "just the tip", but got the full shaft.


----------



## mochajave (Jan 31, 2018)

Notjust A. Nutherant said:


> sure hope you didn't break the law for this turd......but yeah, sometimes tips do show up in the app much later.....hopefully he'll come through with the tip........97.3% of the "I'll tip you in the app'ers" never come through


Well I typed "this morning" but it actually happened a few days ago, so I'm sure it's not coming through from this "teacher"...
Again, just appalling people would say it but not do it. If you won't do it don't pretend you will what's the point. So annoying.


----------



## Dropking (Aug 18, 2017)

Contrary to popular belief, sometimes when a pax says they will tip you in the app, they tip you in the app. Sometimes they are manipulative liars. You can always go back and run over their mailbox.


----------



## mochajave (Jan 31, 2018)

Dropking said:


> Contrary to popular belief, sometimes when a pax says they will tip you in the app, they tip you in the app. Sometimes they are manipulative liars. You can always go back and run over their mailbox.


haha too bad he lived in an apartment building


----------



## Notjust A. Nutherant (Jun 10, 2017)

mochajave said:


> Well I typed "this morning" but it actually happened a few days ago, so I'm sure it's not coming through from this "teacher"...
> Again, just appalling people would say it but not do it. If you won't do it don't pretend you will what's the point. So annoying.


I agree with you......I don't know why they feel the need to pacify the driver with "ITYITA".....it's not necessary........they need to just stop saying it......


----------



## srao (Oct 3, 2017)

mochajave said:


> This morning a passenger asked me to stop by a bank/atm on the way, saying he would give me $5 tips for that. And then he said he is running late and ask me to drive fast if possible, again saying would give me $5 tips for that. Sure enough, no tips put in the app at the end.
> I would have done all those even if he didn't say he will give me $5 tips, as long as he ask nicely. Just appalled by the fact that people would lie like this, he was even a teacher in a elementary school... I found it irritating.


I have learnt this over period of time, that whoever says that they will tip in the app gets auto 1 star. I have seen about 50 times when ever I heard this statement I never had received any tip in the app except from old people, so I don't 1 star the old people and anyways I don't 1 star old people in any case unless they did something really wrong.


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

Why the eff do people waste their energy and breath saying those words - "I'll totally/definitely/absolutely tip you in the app!" if they have zero intention of doing it? WHAT IS THE FRIGGING POINT?

Please, for the love of all things holy, do drivers a solid and just keep your lips zipped. Hold back on your strange and compulsive need to say it out loud. BETTER YET - don't say it, but *DO* LEAVE A TIP IN THE APP, absolutely. Always.



Notjust A. Nutherant said:


> I agree with you......I don't know why they feel the need to pacify the driver with "ITYITA".....it's not necessary........they need to just stop saying it......


It's almost like riders have a compulsive need that makes PAX feel better, even though they truly have no intention whatsoever of actually doing it.

Why bother? Go away you lying SOS.


----------



## Notjust A. Nutherant (Jun 10, 2017)

Julescase said:


> Why the eff do people waste their energy and breath saying those words - "I'll totally/definitely/absolutely tip you in the app!" if they have zero intention of doing it? WHAT IS THE FRIGGING POINT?
> 
> Please, for the love of all things holy, do drivers a solid and just keep your lips zipped. Hold back on your strange and compulsive need to say it out loud. BETTER YET - don't say it, but *DO* LEAVE A TIP IN THE APP, absolutely. Always.
> 
> ...


There you are Jules!!! bring it!

lay down the law on these turds!!!!


----------



## Dropking (Aug 18, 2017)

Julescase said:


> Why the eff do people waste their energy and breath saying those words - "I'll totally/definitely/absolutely tip you in the app!" if they have zero intention of doing it? WHAT IS THE FRIGGING POINT?
> 
> Please, for the love of all things holy, do drivers a solid and just keep your lips zipped. Hold back on your strange and compulsive need to say it out loud. BETTER YET - don't say it, but *DO* LEAVE A TIP IN THE APP, absolutely. Always.
> 
> ...


Demagogic personalities are fairly common and should not surprise you. We seem to accept it from our politicians as a matter of course, so why be so enraged when we find the same personality trait in others? Seems there are a lot worse pax experiences to become enraged over.


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

Dropking said:


> Demagogic personalities are fairly common and should not surprise you. We seem to accept it from our politicians as a matter of course, so why be so enraged when we find the same personality trait in others? Seems there are a lot worse pax experiences to become enraged over.


Don't take my exclamations as rage. I just can't understand why people bother saying those ridiculous words. If it's out of guilt, why don't they actually tip? Do those words assuage the guilt of not tipping?

Why or why??!! That's all I need to know. What does _saying_ those words accomplish?


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

Julescase said:


> Don't take my exclamations as rage. I just can't understand why people bother saying those ridiculous words. If it's out of guilt, why don't they actually tip? Do those words assuage the guilt of not tipping?
> 
> Why or why??!! That's all I need to know. What does _saying_ those words accomplish?


That's easy...

Labels them instantly...

A paxhole...8>)

Rakos


----------



## Saltyoldman (Oct 18, 2016)

mochajave said:


> Well I typed "this morning" but it actually happened a few days ago, so I'm sure it's not coming through from this "teacher"...
> Again, just appalling people would say it but not do it. If you won't do it don't pretend you will what's the point. So annoying.


That's how these people make it through life..... pretending!!


----------



## rex jones (Jun 6, 2017)

come on guys, the art of bullshit is all around us every day, floating around invisible in every aspect of our lives.


----------



## Doowop (Jul 10, 2016)

These are people of poor character.


----------



## iamuberuber (Dec 1, 2017)

mochajave said:


> This morning a passenger asked me to stop by a bank/atm on the way, saying he would give me a $5 tip for that. And then he said he is running late and asked me to drive fast if possible, again saying would give me a $5 tip for that. Sure enough, no tip put in the app at the end.
> I would have done all those even if he didn't say he will give me a $5 tip, as long as he asked nicely. Just appalled by the fact that people would lie like this, he was even a teacher in an elementary school. I found it irritating.


don't trust, they have no responsible for yr ticket


----------



## fusionuber (Nov 27, 2017)

Notjust A. Nutherant said:


> I agree with you......I don't know why they feel the need to pacify the driver with "ITYITA".....it's not necessary........they need to just stop saying it......


its for the rating,


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

They assume they’ll never see you again so what’s a little white lie.


----------



## Dammit Mazzacane (Dec 31, 2015)

A tipster says always have change on hand. As in, you can tell them you can change their $20 out to guarantee the $5 tip. Be smooth. "Hey you don't even need to use the app. That was five, right? OK, here's fifteen back."


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Dammit Mazzacane said:


> A tipster says always have change on hand. As in, you can tell them you can change their $20 out to guarantee the $5 tip. Be smooth. "Hey you don't even need to use the app. That was five, right? OK, here's fifteen back."


I usually hear, " I don't have any cash or do you have change for a hundred."


----------



## Blatherskite (Nov 30, 2016)

Take the hundred, tear it in half and hand back half. Sure, it's worthless to you, but then it also becomes worthless to them.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Blatherskite said:


> Take the hundred, tear it in half and hand back half. Sure, it's worthless to you, but then it also becomes worthless to them.


Sounds like fun.


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

Rakos said:


> If you don't see the cash...
> 
> Don't expect to see it later...8>)
> 
> ...


Apparently monkeys are among the best tippers. Together with Italian plumbers.


----------



## Kay1661 (Sep 18, 2015)

UbingInLA said:


> You wanted "just the tip", but got the full shaft.


You are a funny dude! Dog


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

reg barclay said:


> Apparently monkeys are among the best tippers. Together with Italian plumbers.
> 
> View attachment 201242


Yes...and remember...

Once you go monkey...

You never go back...8>)

Rakos


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

mochajave said:


> This morning a passenger asked me to stop by a bank/atm on the way, saying he would give me a $5 tip for that. And then he said he is running late and asked me to drive fast if possible, again saying would give me a $5 tip for that. Sure enough, no tip put in the app at the end.
> I would have done all those even if he didn't say he will give me a $5 tip, as long as he asked nicely. Just appalled by the fact that people would lie like this, he was even a teacher in an elementary school. I found it irritating.


Get used to it and even more importantly, expect it!


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

Julescase said:


> Don't take my exclamations as rage. I just can't understand why people bother saying those ridiculous words. If it's out of guilt, why don't they actually tip? Do those words assuage the guilt of not tipping?
> 
> Why or why??!! That's all I need to know. What does _saying_ those words accomplish?


I dont think it is out of any kind of guilt that they say that kind of thing. They promise a tip with absolutely no intention of ever giving a tip. It is entirely in an effort to get what they perceive will be better service what they don't realize is that their service will be the same if they promise a tip or not in the vast majority of the trips.



1.5xorbust said:


> I usually hear, " I don't have any cash or do you have change for a hundred."


I never have cash on me, hate cash and for the most part you get ripped off when you do use cash.


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

Uberfunitis said:


> I dont think it is out of any kind of guilt that they say that kind of thing. They promise a tip with absolutely no intention of ever giving a tip. It is entirely in an effort to get what they perceive will be better service what they don't realize is that their service will be the same if they promise a tip or not in the vast majority of the trips.
> 
> I never have cash on me, hate cash and for the most part you get ripped off when you do use cash.


Wrong again! Its because they know they SHOULD tip and just want to be cheap bastards instead of tipping a buck or two. Truly pathetic pax behaviour, which to a select few, seems entirely acceptable.


----------



## henrygates (Mar 29, 2018)

Just refuse and report him as trying to make you drive unsafely. Even if he DID tip you, $5 isn't going to cover a $300 speeding ticket.

If people can't manage their time that's their problem.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

upyouruber said:


> Wrong again! Its because they know they SHOULD tip and just want to be cheap bastards instead of tipping a buck or two. Truly pathetic pax behaviour, which to a select few, seems entirely acceptable.


If you say you will tip, than you should tip. It does seem dumb to promise a tip.


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

Uberfunitis said:


> If you say you will tip, than you should tip. It does seem dumb to promise a tip.


Thank you.


----------

